# iwon't formerly known as OldsnowboarderME



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry.. relapsed... OldsnowboarderME is just to strong  will..


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 17, 2009)

Really sorry to hear about your dog Jerry. Marge and I are both very attached to our dogs and I understand how hard loosing a beloved pet can be. 

To be honset I hadn't really noticed you being that negative, I guess I don't pay very good attention to anything other than MTB and mogul threads. Best of luck with your clean start here on AZ.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, good luck with all that, really.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2009)

Keeping it positive; good perspective to have iwon't

Very sorry to hear about your dog, those are hard times for us pet lovers.  Looking forward to your contributions on the board!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2009)

Great news, now I won't have to buy OldsnowboarderME that beer I promised him! Wish you all the best with resolving all of your issues.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2009)

I know I'm not around here as much as most, but I have had nothing but good vibes from OSME...
Even at that, I respect your passion to reinvent yourself........
Without touching on all the content of your disclosure post, my kindest thoughts are with you.

Take this inspirational quote from Maya Angelou 
I may be changed by what happens to me, but I refuse to be reduced by it!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Great news, now I won't have to buy OldsnowboarderME that beer I promised him! Wish you all the best with resolving all of your issues.


But I am you like me so much you will buy me two now. I have a feeling OSME would have wanted it that way.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, well welcome to AlpineZone.com.  Home of the most dedicated and passionate skiers and snowboarders on the east coast!!!  So sorry the loss of your dog.  Pets really are members of the family.

Can I have OSME's big wrench? :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard iwon't. Sorry about the dog. Who's OldsnowboarderME?


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok, well welcome to AlpineZone.com. Home of the most dedicated and passionate skiers and snowboarders on the east coast!!! So sorry the loss of your dog. Pets really are members of the family.
> 
> Can I have OSME's big wrench? :beer:


His name was Cricket, his coat was jet black. An Aussie mix. He was blind but he memorized where everything was in the kennel. His sense of smell was gone too but he had excellent hearing still.He was 10 1/2 years old and a litter mate to Dakota that passed several years before him. Now I have only one dog who is 12 1/2 and a cat that is 19 years old. 

I believe OSME big wrench has been willed to a in town museum.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Welcome aboard iwon't. Sorry about the dog. Who's OldsnowboarderME?


There are stories but most believe it is only legend.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums iwon't.  I'm sorry to hear about your dog, that must have been hard on you.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums iwon't. I'm sorry to hear about your dog, that must have been hard on you.


What was diificult was that when the grand kids come over the first thing they would do is get them out of the kennel if I hadn't already. I had been working outside for several hours and I didn't think to let the dogs out. if I had done that I would have discovered Cricket before the grand kids did. I had some explaining to do about death to the youngest ones.


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Good luck with everything, and it was big of you to come out like that. I say good on ya.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

iwon't said:


> OK if you haven't guessed by now who iwon't was, now you know, but it is not intended to be an malicious alias, it is my new screen name with a wish for a fresh start. GSS for any offense I have given you in the past I publicly apologize to you. I know this might be like me holding a lightening rod in a storm to you but please try to respect what I am trying to accomplish here.
> 
> I had to take sometime off posting because the "expected" negativity was really getting to me. I went and discussed my feelings my therapist ( yes I have issues, depression being one I continually battle) and I couldn't continue as OldsnowboarderME. So OSME is now virtual RIP. There are things about OldsnowboarderME I will miss but 90% of his contributions here were never meant to be helpful and were worthy of deletion. He was getting increasingly out of control. maybe I should hold a wake for him. Again to those I have offended I apologize.
> 
> ...




What about Iwill..is that you as well..anyway I think it's lame that you changed your screen-name.  Wow..I'm thinking about seeing a therapist as well..because when I close my eyes at night all I see is:beer::argue:  Sorry to hear about your dog..

Sorry if my posts bothered you in any way..I figured all the bickering back and forth was in good fun...but Jerry..hopefully life treats you well..don't be too polite..then this site will be boring..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What about Iwill..is that you as well..anyway I think it's lame that you changed your screen-name. Wow..I'm thinking about seeing a therapist as well..because when I close my eyes at night all I see is:beer::argue: Sorry to hear about your dog..
> 
> Sorry if my posts bothered you in any way..I figured all the bickering back and forth was in good fun...but Jerry..hopefully life treats you well..don't be too polite..then this site will be boring..


I surmised as much that would be your response but this isn't about you, it is about me this time. But you do have my permission to conduct a wake for OldsnowboarderME and you say anything you want about him. Life is what you make it because the only real control you have is how you react to it.
Us older folks like boring, it is more peaceful, and yes you should see a therapist. You got issues too.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. Good luck with everything, and it was big of you to come out like that. I say good on ya.


 Thank you, very kind of you to say so.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2009)

iwon't said:


> But I am you like me so much you will buy me two now. I have a feeling OSME would have wanted it that way.



But I don't know you and OSME is not here to vouch for you. :grin:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

andyzee said:


> But I don't know you and OSME is not here to vouch for you. :grin:


Right before he passed, He said " iwon't you to have the beer andyzee owes me" .. he was kind of mumbling but I am sure that is what he said. We were kind of close you know. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Right before he passed, He said " iwon't you to have the beer andyzee owes me" .. he was kind of mumbling but I am sure that is what he said. We were kind of close you know. :beer:



I'm sure people that know Michael Jackson are making up the same kind of stuff. It all don't mean crap without a will.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'm sure people that know Michael Jackson are making up the same kind of stuff. It all don't mean crap without a will.



so they told the Schiavo's  


whoops :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Jerry, if Andy Zee won't make good on beer #2, I'll gladly buy that round!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice to meet you iwont

Very sorry to hear about your dog, be strong and I wish you luck


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'm sure people that know Michael Jackson are making up the same kind of stuff. It all don't mean crap without a will.


Oh I just remembered, he said he liked you so much I should buy you 2 for every 1 you bought me .. like you said no will oh well good thing huh


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hey Jerry, if Andy Zee won't make good on beer #2, I'll gladly buy that round!


Excellent my friend and such kindness will surely be repaid twice over.:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 17, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Oh I just remembered, he said he liked you so much I should buy you 2 for every 1 you bought me .. like you said no will oh well good thing huh



Dude, just joshing, I'll buy a beer and expect nothing in return, To your Health and wishing you all the best! :beer:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Dude, just joshing, I'll buy a beer and expect nothing in return, To your Health and wishing you all the best! :beer:


I know you're just having fun with me .. and I surely will buy a round.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 18, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I know you're just having fun with me .. and I surely will buy a round.


I can I still get in on the beer action?   I'm a sucker for a good (or free) beer.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome, very sorry to hear about your dog--that stinks.

R.I.P. Cricket


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What about Iwill..is that you as well..anyway I think it's lame that you changed your screen-name.  Wow..I'm thinking about seeing a therapist as well..because when I close my eyes at night all I see is:beer::argue:  Sorry to hear about your dog..
> 
> Sorry if my posts bothered you in any way..I figured all the bickering back and forth was in good fun...but Jerry..hopefully life treats you well..don't be too polite..then this site will be boring..


There you go, Harshin the mellow on a thread about new beginnings.

Isn't it comforting to know that you can always count on GSS to be consistent.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> There you go, Harshin the mellow on a thread about new beginnings.
> 
> Isn't it comforting to know that you can always count on GSS to be consistent.



consistently honest

Trekchick what's your next screen-name gonna be???  uke:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear, iwon't.  Hang in there.


----------



## Paul (Jul 18, 2009)

Good on ya Jerry for taking a new, more positive direction. Sorry about the dog.



Doug, stop trying so hard. Your schtick was amusing for awhile, but its getting old.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2009)

+1 on what every one has said except for GSS.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> +1 on what every one has said except for GSS.



Agreed.

Usually I just dismiss GSS's tacky conduct but not this time. Whether a community is virtual or physical, the rules of conduct are pretty much the same. Harshing out on someone who is clearly having hard time and then bares his soul to his friends is shameful.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What about Iwill..is that you as well..anyway I think it's lame that you changed your screen-name.  Wow..I'm thinking about seeing a therapist as well..because when I close my eyes at night all I see is:beer::argue:  Sorry to hear about your dog..
> 
> Sorry if my posts bothered you in any way..I figured all the bickering back and forth was in good fun...but Jerry..hopefully life treats you well..don't be too polite..then this site will be boring..



Apparently you figured wrong.

I know you think it's all in good fun, but others obviously don't.

More others than I think you realize.

Maybe you ought to give the man some credit for standing up and baring his soul here. That takes some guts.

And maybe you ought to be a little contrite and take it more seriously that you caused him some pain.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 18, 2009)

GSS needs to vent. I knew what to expect from him. When he says something tactless just ignore it. I am hoping in time he will get it out of his system. I played on him a bit so some things are due me for that .. He does not (can not) offend me and I will try to show kindness where there is none. I feel much better about myself now and I knew the kind of support I would receive from most (99.99%) of you. I Thank all of you for your support. It has allowed an emotional release that I had bottled up for a long time. All of you are the best kind of therapy for me.
Doug, I know what it was like to be singled out for bullying, to have more expected of one self than one is capable of delivering.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 18, 2009)

Losing a loyal 4 legged friend is a real heartbreak, cherish the memories. And may your metamorphosis be a testament to the fact that it's never too late in life to make positive change and keep chipping away at our personal issues and demons. It's being human. Embrace change, don't fear it. Or, try like hell to avoid it and regroup. It's a lot like skiing.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I can I still get in on the beer action? I'm a sucker for a good (or free) beer.


Would Sam Adams Imperial Series be considered good? I wish you lived closer so I could just show up when you have the orion cooking.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh just so you know the name of my last aussie is Kaysee. Last night as I drove into the driveway, I saw a opossum duck for cover under the porch. I like opossums.


----------



## tcharron (Jul 18, 2009)

So, next year, can we all see an old man doing terrain park jumps on hurricane?  :-D


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 18, 2009)

tcharron said:


> So, next year, can we all see an old man doing terrain park jumps on hurricane?  :-D


iwon't be doing that unless something is chasing me trying to eat me. :lol:
(major snow fall excluded from above statment)


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 18, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Would Sam Adams Imperial Series be considered good? I wish you lived closer so I could just show up when you have the orion cooking.


I can drink just about one of them...a little too think for me.

Very flavorful however.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I can drink just about one of them...a little too think for me.
> 
> Very flavorful however.


It is meant to be a sipping beverage enjoyed over a period of time. I can only consume one an evening when I am having one. I am on call this weekend so  I can not have one.:sad:
On the other end I have some lennie's Sunset wheat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2009)

iwon't said:


> It is meant to be a sipping beverage enjoyed over a period of time. I can only consume one an evening when I am having one. I am on call this weekend so  I can not have one.:sad:
> On the other end I have some lennie's Sunset wheat.



The sunset wheat is pretty popular around these parts...thanks iwon't..it's only 946AM and I'm already thinking about beer..it's 5 o'clock somewhere in eastern Europe


----------



## severine (Jul 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Cricket. I've been away the last few days and only just saw this thread. My heart goes out to you.



ckofer said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Usually I just dismiss GSS's tacky conduct but not this time. Whether a community is virtual or physical, the rules of conduct are pretty much the same. Harshing out on someone who is clearly having hard time and then bares his soul to his friends is shameful.





JimG. said:


> Apparently you figured wrong.
> 
> I know you think it's all in good fun, but others obviously don't.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 19, 2009)

severine said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Cricket. I've been away the last few days and only just saw this thread. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Thanks, I knew you would understand.


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2009)

I always knew you were good people, Jerry, no question in my mind, for whatever that's worth.  If you're reinventing the way you communicate with people to better your relationships, then I'm with you 100%.  I say good for you.  It looks to me like you're just dumping a persona gone awry, and now we get to see who you really are.  But I've known the exceptional content of your character all along, the bitter facade didn't fool me.

Cheers, and best wishes.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 20, 2009)

Whatever anger or hostility there was, I never saw it. Then again, I hold a keen fondness for you and perhaps that blinded me to your true feelings. I hope you know all the playing around was all in fun. I always pick on the people I like best. Stay strong, dude- we love you-!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> I always knew you were good people, Jerry, no question in my mind, for whatever that's worth. If you're reinventing the way you communicate with people to better your relationships, then I'm with you 100%. I say good for you. It looks to me like you're just dumping a persona gone awry, and now we get to see who you really are. But I've known the exceptional content of your character all along, the bitter facade didn't fool me.
> 
> Cheers, and best wishes.


Oh, no more Marc jokes either .. I think they get a little demeaning at times. And your right on the mark about me too.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Whatever anger or hostility there was, I never saw it. Then again, I hold a keen fondness for you and perhaps that blinded me to your true feelings. I hope you know all the playing around was all in fun. I always pick on the people I like best. Stay strong, dude- we love you-!


You never saw it because you always knew I was just a big teddy bear at heart.


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What about Iwill..is that you as well..anyway I think it's lame that you changed your screen-name.  Wow..I'm thinking about seeing a therapist as well..because when I close my eyes at night all I see is:beer::argue:  Sorry to hear about your dog..
> 
> Sorry if my posts bothered you in any way..I figured all the bickering back and forth was in good fun...but Jerry..hopefully life treats you well..don't be too polite..then this site will be boring..



What I am I missing here people? This post seemed lighthearted, humorous, and he seemed to, in a sincere way, apologize for any offense and wished him well. Lighten up people!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 20, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> What I am I missing here people? This post seemed lighthearted, humorous, and he seemed to, in a sincere way, apologize for any offense and wished him well. Lighten up people!!!



Agreed... I thought Dougie was being pretty classy, in his own Steezey way.


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Agreed... I thought Dougie was being pretty classy, in his own Steezey way.



Glad I am not alone! I actually read it and thought it was a nice post. I was pretty surprised to see the backlash.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2009)

differences of opinion on the post highlights the difference between perception and intent.   

Given the forum of someone opening up like iwont did, I think it's appropriate to use restraint when making comments like 'what you did was lame' or overall attempts at humor.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> Glad I am not alone! I actually read it and thought it was a nice post. I was pretty surprised to see the backlash.



I know seriously...:roll: I sort of feeling like I'm walking on eggshells..


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> differences of opinion on the post highlights the difference between perception and intent.
> 
> Given the forum of someone opening up like iwont did, I think it's appropriate to use restraint when making comments like 'what you did was lame' or overall attempts at humor.



Pay attention to their relationship. II think everyone needs to take it in the context of Jerry and Doug's relationship with one another, which is remarkably like that of uncle and nephew or similar. Doug wasn't just insulting some random forumer, he was chiding family. Families kid around. I feel Doug was showing us how close he is with Jerry by keeping his response humorous and light. If Id opened up to my brother Id expect him to be the same way. Perhaps we can't understand their bond, but we aren't meant to. And besides, if Jerry was not offended by Doug's post that just means everyone else is just casting stones at a glass house.


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> everyone else is just casting stones at a glass house.



*starts to say something*






*shakes head, walks away*


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Pay attention to their relationship. II think everyone needs to take it in the context of Jerry and Doug's relationship with one another, which is remarkably like that of uncle and nephew or similar. Doug wasn't just insulting some random forumer, he was chiding family. Families kid around. I feel Doug was showing us how close he is with Jerry by keeping his response humorous and light. If Id opened up to my brother Id expect him to be the same way. Perhaps we can't understand their bond, but we aren't meant to. And besides, if Jerry was not offended by Doug's post that just means everyone else is just casting stones at a glass house.



I'm quite aware of their relationship and I took GSS's comments as mocking Jerry for going to therapy and instituting change in his life.  Others saw it the same way.  Perhaps it was not offensive to Jerry.  If I, JimG, Paul (one of the most dark humored members here) and others who 'know' the two members viewed it as such; what about how might a new forum member who doesn't know them view it?  

And if GSS was truly just making an attempt at humor, why did he not defend himself when others suggested his comments were out of line?  A simple, "oh I'm sorry, I didn't mean to come across as an asshole that was not my intent." would go a long way.  Perception vs Intent

I think every member should feel safe in opening up about personal subjects without fear of being mocked or made fun of.  Because I feel that way, it's my opinion that members should err on the side of restraint during such discussions.  Right or wrong, that's my view.


----------



## hammer (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome back, glad you didn't decide to leave altogether... :beer:

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> And if GSS was truly just making an attempt at humor, why did he not defend himself when others suggested his comments were out of line?
> .



I wanted to but I got two warnings from you in my PM box and didn't want to push it anymore...nice moderating job DHS..:roll::???:


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm quite aware of their relationship and I took GSS's comments as mocking Jerry for going to therapy and instituting change in his life.  Others saw it the same way.  Perhaps it was not offensive to Jerry.  If I, JimG, Paul (one of the most dark humored members here) and others who 'know' the two members viewed it as such; what about how might a new forum member who doesn't know them view it?
> 
> And if GSS was truly just making an attempt at humor, why did he not defend himself when others suggested his comments were out of line?  A simple, "oh I'm sorry, I didn't mean to come across as an asshole that was not my intent." would go a long way.  Perception vs Intent
> 
> I think every member should feel safe in opening up about personal subjects without fear of being mocked or made fun of.  Because I feel that way, it's my opinion that members should err on the side of restraint during such discussions.  Right or wrong, that's my view.



You outlined the situation perfectly. Let's not forget the OSME persona was dropped shortly after the GSS-OSME fued which I took as a lot more than light-hearted ribbing between friends.

I applaud Jerry for identifying a disconnect between who he is in real life and his former online persona. I wish more people had them in sync.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> nice moderating job DHS.



Agreed.


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I wanted to but I got two warnings from you in my PM box and didn't want to push it anymore...nice moderating job DHS..:roll::???:



Seriously? That is nuts. I still think your post was fine, and actually contained a nice message. If people choose to perceive it as negative, that is their problem and not yours. Keep it real GSS!

That said, good luck with everything Jerry. I know what it is like to lose a pet, and for me it was like losing a family member.


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2009)

GSS apologized once before for something he posted.

And he didn't mean a word of it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> I applaud Jerry for identifying a disconnect between who he is in real life and his former online persona. I wish more people had them in sync.




It's funny, it never occurred to me to take on some other personality when I got online. I usually assume real world personalities match the online ones. Always figured Jerry was a cranky old man, but a nice fun cranky old man kind of way. I would have had a beer with OSME and I still would like to have one with iwon't sometime. 

Although I understand iwon't is a new beginning and an attempt to be a better person. I bet the real Jerry falls in between the two. And that's not bad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> GSS apologized once before for something he posted.
> 
> And he didn't mean a word of it.



and???


----------



## Vortex (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad to see you are back Jerry.   I have met and made turns with Jerry.  I expect his off line persona  will match the new posts.  I hope you and GSS have a good fresh start as well. Its all about making turns anyway.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 20, 2009)

jerry was looking for a fresh start and to move on.  why don't we do that and let this nitpicking of GSSs response die out?


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 20, 2009)

The OSME persona had degenerated, in my opinion, beyond rehabilitation. Greg was right, there was a major disconnect. The GSS-OSME started out light heart but turned to a dark negative side that was spiring down over time. I want to be a friend to everyone that is willing to be mine. If you don't want to be I am not going to be your enemy either because of it.
DHS gave me some timely advice which I acted upon. Greg modified one of his forum rules for me which I truly appreciate.
GSS (Doug) has toned it down lately IMO and his thinking that he is walking on egg shells might not be a bad thing for a while. There is probably a little behind the scenes moderation going on.
Remember everyone, this was a two way street. I gave as much as I got. I went back and read some of my old post and I didn't like what I was reading. 
Doug, I would be more than happy to be your friend. I sense common ground between us. Like I said before in another thread, if you come up to Gunstock, the lift ticket is on me. You know what I will extend the offer to any of the places I have a pass that you might be interested in skiing, Pats Peak, Ragged Mountain or Gunstock.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> It's funny, it never occurred to me to take on some other personality when I got online. I usually assume real world personalities match the online ones. Always figured Jerry was a cranky old man, but a nice fun cranky old man kind of way. I would have had a beer with OSME and I still would like to have one with iwon't sometime.
> 
> Although I understand iwon't is a new beginning and an attempt to be a better person. I bet the real Jerry falls in between the two. And that's not bad.


You probably would be correct .. I would be more than happy to have a beverage with you.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 20, 2009)

wow this internet shit gets weirder every day....but its all good i guess. sorry to hear about your dog and godspeed moving forward...fwiw i thought gss's apology was legit considering the source


----------



## tcharron (Jul 20, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> wow this internet shit gets weirder every day....but its all good i guess. sorry to hear about your dog and godspeed moving forward...fwiw i thought gss's apology was legit considering the source



+1

*shrug*

But then again, I find GSS amusing, so anything that could be percieved as insulting may be masked by my wiseass filter.  :-D


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck Jerry! Sorry to hear about your four-legged family member passing on. I always knew who the real Jerry is/was. And GSS is just GSS!


----------



## SKidds (Jul 20, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gorgonzola
> wow this internet shit gets weirder every day....but its all good i guess. sorry to hear about your dog and godspeed moving forward...fwiw i thought gss's apology was legit considering the source
> 
> ...


Hmmm......it only took 7+ pages, but I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking this.  

I am glad for a few things.  Glad iwon't took a bit of a break, because when internet discussion board issues get this heavy it's most definitely time for a break.  Glad you are back with a fresh outlook, new name or not.  I never perceived you as all that negative and it's good to have you sticking around.  Glad there are therapists who can help people who develop anger issues related to online forums.

Anywho, I know what it's like to not get along well with someone on a discussion board, and best of luck with the fresh start.  And I'm sorry to hear about the dog.  Hang tough, because with a 19 year old cat (he did say 19, right......wow that's old) you are in for more emotional turmoil in the not too distant future.  Always say, the worst part about having a pet is losing them.  But we know it's gonna happen some day, and we wouldn't trade all the good days and fond memories just to avoid the brief pain of loss.


----------



## billski (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome back Jerry!8)

What's going on around here?  I go away for a week and it's like everyone went to a revival tent meeting or something!   ;-)
Maybe it's because the rain stopped for a few minutes????


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 20, 2009)

billski said:


> Welcome back Jerry!8)
> 
> What's going on around here?  I go away for a week and it's like everyone went to a revival tent meeting or something!   ;-)
> Maybe it's because the rain stopped for a few minutes????


Summertime is revival time brother. Come into the tent and pray. :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2009)

There's been so much drama on here lately (which, say what you will about women, I have not seen this much drama on the women's forums I visit) that I can hardly blame anyone for taking some time, re-evaluating the situation, and attempting a fresh start. Heck, I put myself in time-out for 2 weeks because it was getting to me and I wasn't even directly involved.

Regardless of intent of ones words, when one enters a thread that clearly is a serious one and deserving of support, one should choose his words wisely. There's a time for humor and perhaps even douchebaggery--and there's a time to consider mom's wisdom of "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all." Filters, people. Use your internal filters.

Root actually asked me right before I took my break why I was getting touchy and my response was that AZ is like my home. I don't take kindly to people barging in and insulting my guests. I realize that discord is to be expected from time to time, and not everyone can get along. But decency would be nice. I thought we were adults here?

Best wishes, Jerry. Truly. :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

billski said:


> Welcome back Jerry!8)
> 
> What's going on around here?  I go away for a week and it's like everyone went to a revival tent meeting or something!   ;-)
> Maybe it's because the rain stopped for a few minutes????



Welcome back billski!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2009)

Iwon't you know you are averaging over 10 post per day..that is insane......when can we get tegether for a beer??


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2009)

iwon't said:


> You probably would be correct .. I would be more than happy to have a beverage with you.



I'm going to try and grab a Ragged powder day or two this winter so maybe we can do it.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Iwon't you know you are averaging over 10 post per day..that is insane......when can we get tegether for a beer??


When ever you find yourself in my area of the woods.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 21, 2009)

severine said:


> There's been so much drama on here lately (which, say what you will about women, I have not seen this much drama on the women's forums I visit) that I can hardly blame anyone for taking some time, re-evaluating the situation, and attempting a fresh start. Heck, I put myself in time-out for 2 weeks because it was getting to me and I wasn't even directly involved.
> 
> Regardless of intent of ones words, when one enters a thread that clearly is a serious one and deserving of support, one should choose his words wisely. There's a time for humor and perhaps even douchebaggery--and there's a time to consider mom's wisdom of "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all." Filters, people. Use your internal filters.
> 
> ...


That's because deep down inside men are sensitive. ;-)
But you have to admit you can sense there has been a shift in attitude.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 21, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> What I am I missing here people? This post seemed lighthearted, humorous, and he seemed to, in a sincere way, apologize for any offense and wished him well. Lighten up people!!!





MRGisevil said:


> Agreed... I thought Dougie was being pretty classy, in his own Steezey way.




+1,000,000

anyway, iwon't, sorry to hear about your dog.  good luck with the positive vibes.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm quite aware of their relationship and I took GSS's comments as mocking Jerry for going to therapy and instituting change in his life.  Others saw it the same way.  Perhaps it was not offensive to Jerry.  If I, JimG, Paul (one of the most dark humored members here) and others who 'know' the two members viewed it as such; what about how might a new forum member who doesn't know them view it?
> 
> And if GSS was truly just making an attempt at humor, why did he not defend himself when others suggested his comments were out of line?  A simple, "oh I'm sorry, I didn't mean to come across as an asshole that was not my intent." would go a long way.  Perception vs Intent
> 
> I think every member should feel safe in opening up about personal subjects without fear of being mocked or made fun of.  Because I feel that way, it's my opinion that members should err on the side of restraint during such discussions.  Right or wrong, that's my view.





:roll:

i wouldn't have included this in iwon't's "reboot", but, since the mod has, i will....

i really, honestly, can't see how anyone would think GSS was making fun of jerry for his post and new internest persona, or that he was being an asshole....give me a break.  it seems more like certain people are turning anything GSS says into a criticism of the guy.  with the hope to accompish what?  that he'll go away?

sorry, iwon't, not trying to introduce negative vibes into your thread.  just trying to have an honest discussion.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 21, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> anyway, iwon't, sorry to hear about your dog.  good luck with the positive vibes.



+1,000,001



ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> :roll:
> 
> i wouldn't have included this in iwon't's "reboot", but, since the mod has, i will....
> 
> ...



I am so glad someone finally said this!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> :roll:
> 
> i wouldn't have included this in iwon't's "reboot", but, since the mod has, i will....
> 
> ...



I really don't understand what's so hard for people to understand about the concept of 'perception' vs 'intent'; that's the difference of opinion people are having here.

If GSS's intention was joking and not to be offensive, I mentioned a simple, 'sorry that was not my intent' would've ended it.  He elected not to.

All I know is that if If I opened up and said I was embarking on a major life change and someone whom I had been recently feuding with told me my decision was 'lame'....I'd be offended.  Not everyone would, but I would and apparently others agree.

This isn't some GSS witch hunt.  I don't want to see him go away.  As a 'moderator' I'm being asked to 'keep the peace' so to speak and that is done absent of whether or not I personally 'like' someone.  For the record, Doug is one of my favorite personalities on here.

And so, here we are.  I and other members made comments concerning his choice of words as seeming inappropriate, I addressed the issue directly with Doug via PM as well.

Some will agree, some will disagree.  I don't regret making that 'call'  I did and will do so again.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2009)

Jerry, I won't, OSME you're all good in my book!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I really don't understand what's so hard for people to understand about the concept of 'perception' vs 'intent'; that's the difference of opinion people are having here.
> 
> If GSS's intention was joking and not to be offensive, I mentioned a simple, 'sorry that was not my intent' would've ended it.  He elected not to.
> 
> ...



GSS exists to stir the pot.  It's not personal.  It's his calling.  I'm entertained by it though it was way funnier when he was a teenager and the humor was accidental and less mean-spirited.   You certainly can't fault his passion for skiing.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I really don't understand what's so hard for people to understand about the concept of 'perception' vs 'intent'; that's the difference of opinion people are having here.
> 
> If GSS's intention was joking and not to be offensive, I mentioned a simple, 'sorry that was not my intent' would've ended it.  He elected not to.
> 
> ...



to each there own.    You will have to excuse me now I have to go change my pad.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck with the fresh start Jerry. It takes some brass to open up like that on the web. Kudos.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 21, 2009)

I just wanted to officially Welcome all the GSS fans to the thread ;-)


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 21, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I just wanted to officially Welcome all the GSS fans to the thread ;-)


Refreshments will be served later .. :beer:


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2009)

Now I think of you every time the kids watch Mr. Rogers.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

severine said:


> Now I think of you every time the kids watch Mr. Rogers.


Wonderful .. see the association is already paying dividends. :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Wonderful .. see the association is already paying dividends. :-D



I miss the old picture with the big tool..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I miss the old picture with the big tool..


I am sorry but I can't be seen with a big tool in my hand anymore but thank you for inquiring.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I am sorry but I can't be seen with a big WRENCH in my hand anymore but thank you for inquiring.



Fixed it for 'ya i won't before the wording became fodder for about another 10 pages in this thread


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for 'ya i won't before the wording became fodder for about another 10 pages in this thread



now it's less dirty..


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> now it's less dirty..



And not as funny.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> now it's less dirty..





ctenidae said:


> And not as funny.



Well, if figured if i won't is turning over a new page in his life, then maybe we could use that as an example!  


Nah, the dirty stuff is much more fun!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Well, if figured if i won't is turning over a new page in his life, then maybe we could use that as an example!
> 
> 
> Nah, the dirty stuff is much more fun!!!!



he can still be crude like the rest of us..

post #100 in this thread!!!!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for 'ya i won't before the wording became fodder for about another 10 pages in this thread


 


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> now it's less dirty..


 


ctenidae said:


> And not as funny.


 


drjeff said:


> Well, if figured if i won't is turning over a new page in his life, then maybe we could use that as an example!
> 
> 
> Nah, the dirty stuff is much more fun!!!!


This proves the example I am trying to set is having a positive effect on everyone. Thank you kind doctor for your timely assistance with my quest. :grin:
I should have paid more attention to how my answer might have been perceived by others. Especially the younger members of the audience.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> he can still be crude like the rest of us..
> 
> post #100 in this thread!!!!


I may be crude at times but I will endeavor not to be rude.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I may be crude at times but I will endeavor not to be rude.



good luck to you!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I may be crude at times but I will endeavor not to be rude.



Well then, I think we can put together the trifecta: GSS, iwon't, and Marc- Rude, Crude, and Socially Unacceptable.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Well then, I think we can put together the trifecta: GSS, iwon't, and Marc- Rude, Crude, and Socially Unacceptable.


 
This Board has it all!  One stop shopping!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2009)

So Jerry.......
lets say an oldsnowboarder met up with a chick on a Bitch Board.......
What kind of chemistry do you think would happen?
http://www.bitchboards.com/


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> So Jerry.......
> lets say an oldsnowboarder met up with a chick on a Bitch Board.......
> What kind of chemistry do you think would happen?
> http://www.bitchboards.com/


that would be sweet .. the oldsnowboarder would definitely want to see her form while riding the board .. A woman over 50 on a snowboard that would be hot in my book.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> that would be sweet .. the oldsnowboarder would definitely want to see her form while riding the board .. A woman over 50 on a snowboard that would be hot in my book.



Hell yeah gotta love those gilfs..


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> that would be sweet .. the oldsnowboarder would definitely want to see her form while riding the board .. A woman over 50 on a snowboard that would be hot in my book.



Glad to see the crude part survives.


That's the hard part with transformations, isn't it? Deciding what to keep and what to discard. More power to you for even attempting that undertaking. Gotta say, that's pretty awesome, and all kidding aside, hats off to you for taking the step. Redefining oneself is not at all an easy task, and I fully support your decision to do it online, and in real life. Seems to me the online part is a great avenue for doing it, since our online personas tend to be a weird distillation of who we really are, or at least who we think we want to be. Looking into that abyss, and saying "Who I've thought I wanted to be isn't actually who I want to be" takes a lot of guts, and a lot of support. I think, or at least I hope, that this board really is supportive of all the members. Sure, we get brutal at times, but there's really not a mean soul here, and all comments, when viewed in the light of the backgrounds and history of those making them, tend to be true and heartfelt. Hell, we make fun of Marc and his bizzare preference for four-legged company, but it's all in good fun, and though the line may be crossed on occasion, it's not out of spite, and often serves to define that line ever clearer.

Which, I guess, is all a long winded way of saying: RIP oldsnowboarder, hello iwon't (maybe the next incarnation is iwill?); GSS, misguided though he may be, is a good egg; Marc, lay off the goats; and over all, be happy- you only get one go round, make the best of it.

:beer:, , and don't let the :smash: make you :angry:


----------



## tcharron (Jul 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I miss the old picture with the big tool..



Hey now, no need to be calling Jerry a tool....   :smash:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Glad to see the crude part survives.
> 
> 
> That's the hard part with transformations, isn't it? Deciding what to keep and what to discard. More power to you for even attempting that undertaking. Gotta say, that's pretty awesome, and all kidding aside, hats off to you for taking the step. Redefining oneself is not at all an easy task, and I fully support your decision to do it online, and in real life. Seems to me the online part is a great avenue for doing it, since our online personas tend to be a weird distillation of who we really are, or at least who we think we want to be. Looking into that abyss, and saying "Who I've thought I wanted to be isn't actually who I want to be" takes a lot of guts, and a lot of support. I think, or at least I hope, that this board really is supportive of all the members. Sure, we get brutal at times, but there's really not a mean soul here, and all comments, when viewed in the light of the backgrounds and history of those making them, tend to be true and heartfelt. Hell, we make fun of Marc and his bizzare preference for four-legged company, but it's all in good fun, and though the line may be crossed on occasion, it's not out of spite, and often serves to define that line ever clearer.
> ...


Thank you for your continued support. Now the truth be known, I am no Mister Rogers but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once.  ;-)


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Hey now, no need to be calling Jerry a tool....   :smash:


I be a tool at times for sure. :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Thank you for your continued support. Now the truth be known, I am no Mister Rogers but I did stay at a Holiday Express inn once.  ;-)



Heh- I am Mr. Rogers (literaly, not figuratively), but I don't think I've ever stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 22, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Heh- I am Mr. Rogers (literaly, not figuratively), but I don't think I've ever stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


Man doing it again reversing words, Holiday Express Inn meant to say Holiday Inn Express. :blink:
I do the same thing with numbers too.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 22, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Man doing it again reversing words, Holiday Express Inn meant to say Holiday Inn Express. :blink:
> I do the same thing with numbers too.



Dyslexics Untie!


(sadly, I can't find the Far Side cartoon of that.)


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Dyslexics Untie!
> 
> 
> (sadly, I can't find the Far Side cartoon of that.)


My all time favorite Far Side...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My all time favorite Far Side...



A classic, and one of my tests of people. Others include LOLCat speak, 42, and the like.


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Dyslexics Untie!
> 
> 
> (sadly, I can't find the Far Side cartoon of that.)


 
And to think 80 years ago you would have been institutionalized as mentally impaired!


----------



## tcharron (Jul 23, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Dyslexics Untie!
> 
> 
> (sadly, I can't find the Far Side cartoon of that.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

billski said:


> And to think 80 years ago you would have been institutionalized as mentally impaired!



Back when Iwon't was in high school..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Back when Iwon't was in high school..


Yes .. those were good years for me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Yes .. those were good years for me.



back then it was a treat when a hottie showed some ankle


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> back then it was a treat when a hottie showed some ankle


 Actually it was during the mini shirt phase. The vice principle with a ruler measuring how far above the knee the hem line was, I think the limit was 4 or 5 inches .. Girls were not allowed to wear pants back then either. Boys were not allowed to have hair over their ears ( considered long hair) and all shirts had to have collars and be tucked in the pants. 
__________________


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Actually it was during the mini shirt phase. The vice principle with a ruler measuring how far above the knee the hem line was, I think the limit was 4 or 5 inches .. Girls were not allowed to wear pants back then either. Boys were not allowed to have hair over their ears ( considered long hair) and all shirts had to have collars and be tucked in the pants.
> __________________



before girls wore thongs..


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> before girls wore thongs..


 and guys who put their baseball hats on wrong and wear wrong-sized pants that fall down below their butts....


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 23, 2009)

billski said:


> and guys who put their baseball hats on wrong and wear wrong-sized pants that fall down below their butts....



Yup, man-o-man I really don't like that.


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Yup, man-o-man I really don't like that.


  joking now....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Yup, man-o-man I really don't like that.



What if it was the girls wearing the thongs with the wrong sized pants that fell down below their butts??  Would a sideways ball cap matter then


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> What if it was the girls wearing the thongs with the wrong sized pants that fell down below their butts??  Would a sideways ball cap matter then



She could be headless, and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> What if it was the girls wearing the thongs with the wrong sized pants that fell down below their butts??  Would a sideways ball cap matter then




seriously complaining about backwards and sideways baseball hats and baggy pants..when it comes down to it..it's all about the big booty beezies..and waiting for Iwon't to misbehave..lol


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> before girls wore thongs..


 


billski said:


> and guys who put their baseball hats on wrong and wear wrong-sized pants that fall down below their butts....


 


drjeff said:


> What if it was the girls wearing the thongs with the wrong sized pants that fell down below their butts?? Would a sideways ball cap matter then


 


ctenidae said:


> She could be headless, and it wouldn't matter.


This is getting to be some serious thread hijacking here. Refreshments will be served later.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> This is getting to be some serious thread hijacking here. Refreshments will be served later.



What else is one to do on another coolish, dampish summer day in the Northeast??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> What else is one to do on another coolish, dampish summer day in the Northeast??




I just want to see this thread hit 200 posts..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just want to see this thread hit 200 posts..



Somehow GSS, I bet you'll get your wish


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Somehow GSS, I bet you'll get your wish



It would be nice..it would help if Iwon't returned to his old ways and added some drama


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It would be nice..it would help if Iwon't returned to his old ways and added some drama



Maybe we just need to figure out a way to get mrgisevil in on this thread to get i won't going again


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It would be nice..it would help if Iwon't returned to his old ways and added some drama


Not going to happen.
Or as I should have said first, iwon't be doing that no more.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Maybe we just need to figure out a way to get mrgisevil in on this thread to get i won't going again



She's left AZ, so that's not going to happen.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> She's left AZ, so that's not going to happen.


Why?? I will miss her.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> She's left AZ, so that's not going to happen.



I don't believe that..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Why?? I will miss her.



An accumulation of things. Who knows, it may just turn into a break. You can chat with her on Facebook. Lots of old folks there now, not just for kids anymore ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> An accumulation of things. Who knows, it may just turn into a break. You can chat with her on Facebook. Lots of old folks there now, not just for kids anymore ...



She's one of my facebook groupies..actually come to think of it..most of my facebook groupies including Sexkitten are married..


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> An accumulation of things. Who knows, it may just turn into a break. You can chat with her on Facebook. Lots of old folks there now, not just for kids anymore ...



I can understand. I wasn't planning on coming back either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

severine said:


> I can understand. I wasn't planning on coming back either.



To each there own, but I never quite understand why people leave message boards 'forever'

other than severe harassment, I don't get it and in the case of harassment a moderator should intervene and prevent that from happening.

I liked mrgisevil's sense of humor, to be bad she made that choice


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> To each there own, but I never quite understand why people leave message boards 'forever'
> 
> other than severe harassment, I don't get it and in the case of harassment a moderator should intervene and prevent that from happening.
> 
> I liked mrgisevil's sense of humor, to be bad she made that choice



AZ and people leaving is kind of like a herpes lesion.  It (you) may go away for a while, but eventually it(you) comes back


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> AZ and people leaving is kind of like a herpes lesion.  It (you) may go away for a while, but eventually it(you) comes back



Gee, thanks for the flattering comparison. 

It comes to a point when you wonder how much drama you're willing to put up with. I don't have to come here. Nobody does. I have other forums and people IRL. When it gets to a point where a forum is affecting you IRL, you start to wonder why you bother. (I don't think this is off topic either). I certainly don't frequent here as much as I did before...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

Oddly, aside from a few arguments here and there; well a lot of arguments with snowman way back when; I've pretty much always been able to avoid drama here and the other message board that I frequent.  

maybe I'm just boring :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> To each there own, but I never quite understand why people leave message boards 'forever'
> 
> other than severe harassment, I don't get it and in the case of harassment a moderator should intervene and prevent that from happening.
> 
> I liked mrgisevil's sense of humor, to be bad she made that choice



It's always a matter of degrees of tolerance...some folks have a higher acceptance level for whatever.

No matter what you post publicly you can bet someone will take offense.

Honestly, the moderator is best off staying in the background. But if something bothers me I post about it because it probably bothers a few others too. Just by showing we pay attention most folks keep it in check.

People play nice here...no need to be overbearing.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 23, 2009)

JimG. said:


> It's always a matter of degrees of tolerance...some folks have a higher acceptance level for whatever.
> 
> No matter what you post publicly you can bet someone will take offense.
> 
> ...



That is what's cool about it---I really can't think of anyone here I wouldn't like to meet in person.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2009)

I have trouble imagining allowing anything from a message board to actually affect my life. Of course, I'm a cynical cold hearted bastard who just doesn't pay that much attention to those around him.

Maybe I've just got Aspergers.
Or I'm just an assburger (whatever that is)


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

wow did i start all of this?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> wow did i start all of this?



you started a conversation

never know where it will end up going


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you started a conversation
> 
> never know where it will end up going


It looks like I wasn't alone .. a few others had a lot of bottled up emotion too for different reasons than what I had I guess.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> It looks like I wasn't alone .. a few others had a lot of bottled up emotion too for different reasons than what I had I guess.



whether beer or emotion; cracking bottles is almost always positive


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 23, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Good luck with the fresh start Jerry. It takes some brass to open up like that on the web. Kudos.



ditto for me.  would love to grab a beer with you, Bob and some others at the river sometime.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Oddly, aside from a few arguments here and there; well a lot of arguments with snowman way back when; I've pretty much always been able to avoid drama here and the other message board that I frequent.
> 
> maybe I'm just boring :lol:



me too.  I miss the solid back and forth I had mainly with JimG over the asc all east pass and its impact on NE skiing.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> whether beer or emotion; cracking bottles is almost always positive





eastcoastpowderhound said:


> ditto for me.  would love to grab a beer with you, Bob and some others at the river sometime.


We need to have a AZ gathering at Ragged this season.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> It looks like I wasn't alone .. a few others had a lot of bottled up emotion too for different reasons than what I had I guess.



I've noticed that nothing stays bottled up around here for long.

It's all really just your standard mid-summer lunacy symptomatic of a lack of gravity assisted turning.

I really need to take up kayaking in the summer...maybe next year.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 23, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> me too.  I miss the solid back and forth I had mainly with JimG over the asc all east pass and its impact on NE skiing.



Sadly, as you know, I just don't have that kind of time anymore. Things are easing up a bit now.

Work and family take the lion's share. 

What we should do this winter is ski together.


----------



## Paul (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree.






Ctenadae is an assburger


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I liked mrgisevil's sense of humor, to be bad she made that choice





times two..and I want her back on here.  I have gotten into some passionate discussions on here and paskiandride.com which has affected my psyche and I have said," I'm finished, put a fork in me..I'm never coming back"....in theory..the haters end up winning and you only spite yourself.  I like alpinezone and even in mid-summer there are alot of active threads for a winter-sports enthusiast/freestyle rapper/slash wannabe comedian whose humor only makes certain people chuckle..anyway there's seriously nobody on her who I want to leave this site.  Please don't go girl...isn't that a New Kids on the Block Song..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> wow did i start all of this?



yes and I thank you for it because I'm really hoping this thread hits 200 posts..JEAAA!!!!!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Gee, thanks for the flattering comparison.
> 
> It comes to a point when you wonder how much drama you're willing to put up with. I don't have to come here. Nobody does. I have other forums and people IRL. When it gets to a point where a forum is affecting you IRL, you start to wonder why you bother. (I don't think this is off topic either). I certainly don't frequent here as much as I did before...



I thought about leaving for good too, mainly because of one person who I once thought was a forum friend, but seemed to me turned into an adversary. I thought he was setting me up all the time about a major disagreement we have, but he probably felt the same way about me.

I pmed iwon't and asked him why he decided to come back and get general advice. He made me realize that I was only hurting myself and making myself unhappy here with my negative feelings. He basically told me to just try and let them go. I am trying and feel better about things.

I'm going to try and think up threads that might be on interest to others the way I use to. I always liked doing that, but it wasn't in me when I was always trying to get over on my imagined opponent.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

165


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a soft spot for Ctenadae so I upgrade him to a bacon and steeze assburger!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I thought about leaving for good too, mainly because of one person who I once thought was a forum friend, but seemed to me turned into an adversary. I thought he was setting me up all the time about a major disagreement we have, but he probably felt the same way about me.
> 
> I pmed iwon't and asked him why he decided to come back and get general advice. He made me realize that I was only hurting myself and making myself unhappy here with my negative feelings. He basically told me to just try and let them go. I am trying and feel better about things.
> 
> I'm going to try and think up threads that might be on interest to others the way I use to. I always liked doing that, but it wasn't in me when I was always trying to get over on my imagined opponent.



<--- happy with your decision.  Would be bummed if you're input wasn't present anymore here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I thought about leaving for good too, mainly because of one person who I once thought was a forum friend, but seemed to me turned into an adversary. I thought he was setting me up all the time about a major disagreement we have, but he probably felt the same way about me.
> 
> I pmed iwon't and asked him why he decided to come back and get general advice. He made me realize that I was only hurting myself and making myself unhappy here with my negative feelings. He basically told me to just try and let them go. I am trying and feel better about things.
> 
> I'm going to try and think up threads that might be on interest to others the way I use to. I always liked doing that, but it wasn't in me when I was always trying to get over on my imagined opponent.




No way you also drank the Kool-Aid..shiny happy people laughing..la la la la pa pa a


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I thought about leaving for good too, mainly because of one person who I once thought was a forum friend, but seemed to me turned into an adversary. I thought he was setting me up all the time about a major disagreement we have, but he probably felt the same way about me.
> 
> I pmed iwon't and asked him why he decided to come back and get general advice. He made me realize that I was only hurting myself and making myself unhappy here with my negative feelings. He basically told me to just try and let them go. I am trying and feel better about things.
> 
> I'm going to try and think up threads that might be on interest to others the way I use to. I always liked doing that, but it wasn't in me when I was always trying to get over on my imagined opponent.


Keep up the good work because in 4 months it's going to be all good. You do come up with great threads.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

<---Can't wait for ski season!!!!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

For the AZ'er that are a little emotionally tired right now .. take a little break from posting if you need to but please don't stay away. I will miss you as well as rest of the folks here.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> <---Can't wait for ski season!!!!


 See I told everyone we had some common ground. I have a new snowboard I can't wait to ride.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

severine said:


> I can understand. I wasn't planning on coming back either.





drjeff said:


> AZ and people leaving is kind of like a herpes lesion.  It (you) may go away for a while, but eventually it(you) comes back





severine said:


> Gee, thanks for the flattering comparison.
> 
> It comes to a point when you wonder how much drama you're willing to put up with. I don't have to come here. Nobody does. I have other forums and people IRL. When it gets to a point where a forum is affecting you IRL, you start to wonder why you bother. (I don't think this is off topic either). I certainly don't frequent here as much as I did before...


I will miss you if you decide not to come back.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

iwon't said:


> See I told everyone we had some common ground. I have a new snowboard I can't wait to ride.



post a picture for Stoke!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not in the spirit of 'let's all get along,' you piece of grundle fungus.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> post a picture for Stoke!!!!!


http://www.daddiesboardshop.com/images/view.aspx?imageUrl=/productimages/snow09/premierf1-5001.jpg


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed it for you.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You spelled it wrong, you turd burgler.

I just like saying turd burgler.
It's funny sounding.

Turd burgler.

:beer:


----------



## Paul (Jul 23, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> You spelled it wrong, you turd burgler.
> 
> I just like saying turd burgler.
> It's funny sounding.
> ...



That's MR. Turd Burgler

and Marc is colon polyp


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 23, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Sadly, as you know, I just don't have that kind of time anymore. Things are easing up a bit now.
> 
> Work and family take the lion's share.
> 
> What we should do this winter is ski together.



I'd like that...so far DHS is the only AZer I've met in person (though not on the hill)  Oh, wait, not true, I've skied with thaller and whaller at the river...but they're more SR forum folks.  
Anyway, if work allows me some more time in the east this year I'd like to follow through on that.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 23, 2009)

100 days, 27 minutes, and 15 seconds until ski season everybody. Just hold on, we're almost on the back half of summer.

Until then, Marc, ctendiae, and Paul, keep being children. Dumb faces.


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> 100 days, 27 minutes, and 15 seconds until ski season everybody. Just hold on, we're almost on the back half of summer.
> 
> Until then, Marc, ctendiae, and Paul, keep being children. Dumb faces.



Jerk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Jerry : Welcome back Man I MISSED you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My heartfelt sympathy about your pet -- itoo have cried like a babay ove my labs when their time came 


Stay withus man we needd your insights , humor and knowledge  --  

Your Friend 

Warp


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

Iwon't any fun weekend plans?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Iwon't any fun weekend plans?



I'm wondering if his answer will be ....

*I won't* say or perhaps *I won't* answer   :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I will miss you if you decide not to come back.


 It's all good. Even when I resolve to leave, apparently this is one of the first places I go when I drink. :lol: Old habits...



highpeaksdrifter said:


> I thought about leaving for good too, mainly because of one person who I once thought was a forum friend, but seemed to me turned into an adversary. I thought he was setting me up all the time about a major disagreement we have, but he probably felt the same way about me.
> 
> I pmed iwon't and asked him why he decided to come back and get general advice. He made me realize that I was only hurting myself and making myself unhappy here with my negative feelings. He basically told me to just try and let them go. I am trying and feel better about things.
> 
> I'm going to try and think up threads that might be on interest to others the way I use to. I always liked doing that, but it wasn't in me when I was always trying to get over on my imagined opponent.


I hear ya. It would be far less interesting here without you, too!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Iwon't any fun weekend plans?


I am adding a swing glider station on the playground I built for the grand kids in my backyard.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

iwon't said:


> I am adding a swing glider station on the playground I built for the grand kids in my backyard.



sweet..build a ferris Wheel and you can be like MJ


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 24, 2009)

severine said:


> It's all good. Even when I resolve to leave, apparently this is one of the first places I go when I drink. :lol: Old habits...



drunk dial-up?  ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> drunk dial-up?  ;-)



lol...so maybe this thread will hit 300 posts!!!!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 24, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Jerry : Welcome back Man I MISSED you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My heartfelt sympathy about your pet -- itoo have cried like a babay ove my labs when their time came
> 
> 
> Stay withus man we needd your insights , humor and knowledge --
> ...


You heal up my Friend.


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> drunk dial-up?  ;-)



There is a tendency to drunk post when the libations are freely consumed. However, you probably don't notice because I'm really, really, really careful about my spelling even when drunk. :lol: The last time, Facebook was bombarded with the drunken post frenzy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't post anymore when I'm under the influence of alchohal or mind altering substances..I also don't post any less..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't post anymore when I'm under the influence of alchohal or mind altering substances..I also don't post any less..



Buzzed posting potential for me for tonight


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 24, 2009)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> sweet..build a ferris wheel and you can be like mj


This what I have built already ..
View attachment 2724


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2009)

Seriously? That is a very cool playscape! My kids have to settle for a crappy plastic sandbox and mini playhouse.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Seriously? That is a very cool playscape! My kids have to settle for a crappy plastic sandbox and mini playhouse.


and that is just the first station. The glider station I am building this weekend using a new and a old glider off a metal swing set. I think I can fit a disk swing between them. I will decide when I can see it after the gliders are mounted. It took me over 60 hours to put it together. Mt. Rainier Fort swing set. Next year I am constructing a tube slide with heavy duty swings. My oldest grandson is 9 1/2 yo and stands at 5' and weights 110 pounds right now. Oh I almost forgot a separate tire swing too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

iwon't said:


> This what I have built already ..
> View attachment 2724



Wow you have a sweet mountain view!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 24, 2009)

iwon't said:


> This what I have built already ..
> View attachment 2724



Do the kids come with it, or are those extra?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

is this thread gonna hit 200 posts???


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> is this thread gonna hit 200 posts???



Probably not.


----------

